# PanicMaster bow simulator



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

Has anyone used this simulator and what do you think of it? What accessories did you use if any? Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've used one for a short time, but didn't see any benefit. It's just too different from my bow. Better training is using your bow on a blank bale. If you want to practice at work or somewhere else where you can't set up a bale, you can get as much benefit from a loop of string. Or one step up from a simple loop is the Morin Trainer that's available from Grivtech.

JMHO,
Allen


----------

